
Chinese troll campaign on Twitter exposes disconnect with the wider world - d4vlx
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/asia/nnevvy-china-taiwan-twitter-intl-hnk/index.html
======
avmich
Unfortunately, democratic countries find themselves in disarray. Which, among
other things, makes harder to present benefits of people's power.

